# Canada BC jobs



## Tucksy81 (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking to move to Canada next year to BC but can anyone recommend a good town close to industrial jobs as will need one in the motor trade?


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Could you translate " motor trade " into Canadian please ?

Do you work as an automotive mechanic ? Do you sell cars ? Do you repair body panels of cars, and do spray painting ? Do you work as a parts clerk, in a auto supply store ? 

More details please.

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## Tucksy81 (Sep 5, 2012)

canadian citizen said:


> Could you translate " motor trade " into Canadian please ?
> 
> Do you work as an automotive mechanic ? Do you sell cars ? Do you repair body panels of cars, and do spray painting ? Do you work as a parts clerk, in a auto supply store ?
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, Yea im a panel beater and looking for a job in the body Repair section of the trade.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

OK we call that job a "bodyman" and in BC it is a certified trade, that requires a licence.

Here is a link to the BC ministry of labour for some basic information about how to transfer your skills and ability to Canadian work places. 



British Columbia Employment and Labour Market Services

As for where to live in BC, I'll suggest that the suburbs, that surround Vancouver, all have body shops, either ones that are a part of a car dealership , like Ford, GM, Toyota and the like, OR independant shops that offer repairs to accident cars, frame straightening, and rust and paint jobs. 

How much experience do you have, and what certificates and or guild papers do you hold ? 

As to wages, a experienced man, with some years of experience, should be able to get around ( and this is only a guestimate ) 20 to 25 dollars an hour, with more if you can mix and spray paint well. That would be about 15 to 18 pounds a hour, for a start.

I live in Toronto, way over on the other side of the country, but the wages i mentioned are close to what i would expect to get in BC. 

I'm NOT a body man. I do know some in that trade, and they are ALLWAYS busy. 

Good Luck.

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

canadian citizen said:


> I'm NOT a body man. I do know some in that trade, and they are ALLWAYS busy.


Always even! ;-)


----------



## Tucksy81 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ideal thanks for all you help I will check out that link.
I've got NVQ Level 3 and ATA in Panel but not sure if these are the same as Canada, been doing it for 13 years now at a large Body Shop group Nationwide Crash Repair Centre in the UK.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like you are well experienced, in your trade, and that is the main thing.

Certain terms and words will be different, from one country, to another, but as you were trained in ,and speak English, as your first language, you are miles ahead of many who come here. 

Good luck in your journey. 

Jim B'
Toronto.


----------

